# One Tiel or two?



## MyMo (Sep 20, 2008)

I will be getting a white faced pied male in 6 weeks or so. The babies are 2 or 2 1/2 weeks. The breeder just pulled them for hand feeding. I had orgionally wanted 2 but the breeder said if I wanted the bird to be very tame that I should only get one so it will bond with me and not another bird. However I talked to a friend of mine who also breeds Tiels and in her opinion both birds will bond with me as long as I give them enough attention and that Tiels like the company of other Tiels. 

My concerns are that Tiels are flock birds and are very social. Will one bird be lonly if I am not able to spend large amounts of time with him EVERY day? So what does everyone here think? One Tiel or two?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes! They are flocking by nature. They need friends! Being alone can cause them stress. Birds in the wild stay together because it's a matter of life and death for them. A lone bird doesn't stand a chance. It's not true that a pair of birds will be less tame. I have 12 now. I have a pair that are well bonded to each other but never miss an opportunity to land on my shoulder whenever I enter the room.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

If you can't spend much time with one every day, then I would have two tiel's so they can keep each other company and make great friends with each other!  I decided to get Little Bill (budgie) with Earl because we was going to get 2 budgies but Little Bill was the only baby, so we got Earl(cockatiel) aswell, and they get on fine! But be warned that not all cockatiels and budgies get on aswell as my two.  
Good Luck on whether you decide to get 1 or 2 cockatiels.


----------



## Carrie~Anne (Apr 19, 2008)

Personally, I think you should do what you want. Can you handle two Cockatiels? That means spending more time with them to ensure that they don't over bond with one another. That means twice the vet bills, twice the food bills, twice the mess and you also have to make sure you get the same sex pair so that they don't end up breeding with one another (especially if they are siblings).

Years ago, I started off with one Cockatiel and she did just fine on her own. I worked full time and when I got home, I let her out of the cage and I'd spend time with her then. She never showed any signs of stress for being an only bird. It wasn't until almost 2 years later that I added another Cockatiel in. And, even then, while they were in the same cage together, they never became bonded with each other. They didn't fight, but they didn't show any affection towards each other either. 

Cockatiels can, and will, do just fine on their own. So if you want to have two birds, then by all means, get two birds, but do realize that with two birds comes double the responsibility of having one bird.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Thanks, Carrie Anne!*

I thought that was a great answer! I worried about getting two, also, but I decided on just one since I read you should start with one. They always say you should get more if you work full time but mine is happy and not stressed. I spend time with her in the morning and the whole evening when I get home until her bedtime. My other birds did just fine solitaire, also. And even now I want another but I always think like you mentioned - can I handle the responsibility of two...which I'm still debating! LOL I would love to have more but I don't want to deprive my Kiki of attention. Plus, I'm still trying to completely tame her!!


----------



## Carrie~Anne (Apr 19, 2008)

Glad to be of help  I know plenty of tiel owners, who work full time, and only have the one tiel. They all seem to do just fine. 

I remember that I agonized about bringing in my second tiel, and it took me a long time to decide, but I finally made the plunge. I've never regretted it, but it is more work then just the one bird. Also, if you are still taming your first one down, you may want to hold off on getting a second one. 

Years ago, an avian mentor of mine, told me that I should wait at least 6 months to a year before bringing in a new bird. This way, you have lots of time to bond with the first one before worrying about bonding with the next one


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Thanks AGAIN, Carrie Anne! *

I would very much like to get another bird but have been debating on whether or not to wait...you just helped me make that decision!  Thanks for the advice about waiting 6 mo to a yr before adding another bird. I really do want my cockatiel bonded to me more so I'll continue to work with her and add to our flock later! Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

I am getting my second bird after 3 months of having my first. Tiki was a year old when I got him, had been in an avairy type setting for his first year. I felt so bad for him coming from a place with lots of birds to a home with 2 dogs and one person. I also work full time, nites, and do my 40 hours in 4 days. So am gone almost 12 hours, from the time I leave for work and get home. So I decided to get him some company. Took me a while to decide if I should or not. Poor Tiki was so scared when I brought him home, tho he had been hand reared and not wild by any means, it was a big adjustment for him. Took me almost a month to get him to step up. But he is such a love. I am anxious to see how this all goes now, as I get my new baby this wk. I have Tiki out every day, and spend the few hours I have during the wk with him. He seems to do just fine ... but just felt that some company would be good.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Aw, congratulations! It's always exciting getting a new pet!  Let me know how it goes with your new cockatiel and how they do together. My first cockatiel was named Tiki.  He was such a whistler and talker and total cuddlebug! So it's taking me some getting used to my new girl - totally opposite but still working with her. I don't blame you for getting another one though if it sounds like he was in an aviary and you're gone so much. I probably would, too. Right now, I'm just still trying to completely bond with mine...but I want another bird later, too!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I had Dooby for almost a year before I realised that he really did need another friend. Even though I'm at home all day on the computer and he was out of the cage most of the day with me, there was something not quite right and when he hit the hormonal stage at six months old, boy did he let me know it. He turned really nasty with me, he would bite at any opportunity. Then I got a little girl, she is now 6 months old but she was only 10 weeks old when we first had her, Dooby has completely changed, he is back to his stupid self, him and Daisy aren't that close, in fact they still have to have a peck at each other when they pass, but they live together quite well and they certainly love to be together. Dooby is a lot happier and so am I. Now, having said all that.......yes, there is a lot of responsibility for two, I don't work, so I have all day to be with them and they are both so bonded with me and my partner that they are a pleasure to have around. So, I think, one or two, is entirely up to you. I don't think it will make any difference to them bonding to you at all.


----------



## MyMo (Sep 20, 2008)

Thank you for all of you opinions and comments 

I do not work outside of the home. I do however spend a great deal of time in the Chinchilla room and with my kids. I would have about an hour or so in the am and then a few hours in the evening to let them out and spend time with them. My husband also loves birds and would spend time with them as well. So I do believe I have the time and am able to take on the responceability of two... I just didn't know if it would be enough time for one or if it would be lonely when I wasn't around.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh, cool, I always wanted a chinchilla!  I think that's plenty of enough time for one or two. Good luck, and let us know what you decide and about your new baby or babies!!


----------

